# Quasi-success!



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Got an email from my Case Officer this morning: my medical has been cleared and there "should be no problem" with starting my new job in Auckland on 10 September. No change on the website yet, but she's not received the paperwork from NZ about my medical just yet--though she can see it on her system.

It's happening! Woo hoo!!! :clap2:


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

jawnbc said:


> Got an email from my Case Officer this morning: my medical has been cleared and there "should be no problem" with starting my new job in Auckland on 10 September. No change on the website yet, but she's not received the paperwork from NZ about my medical just yet--though she can see it on her system.
> 
> It's happening! Woo hoo!!! :clap2:


 CONGRATULATIONS :clap2:


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks!




anski said:


> CONGRATULATIONS :clap2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

jawnbc said:


> Thanks!


 Hate you MUCH! In loving Jealousy. Pint to you:spit: for first day at work! :tongue1::clap2:


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Hater! 



megan130 said:


> Hate you MUCH! In loving Jealousy. Pint to you:spit: for first day at work! :tongue1::clap2:


----------

